# Help us identify our bunny?



## Zekeybun (Jun 21, 2019)

Zeke is about a year old now and I’m constantly asked what kind of rabbit he is I’m hoping someone might have some insight?
When we reduced his we were told he was a French Lop and he’s got a crazy fuzzy wooly coat and looks spot on like an American Fuzzy Lop. He’s about 16 pounds, about a foot and a half long. 
I would just love to hear if anybody has any ideas!


----------



## Mali Ellis (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh my gosh he's beautiful!! I'm thinking definitely something cross lop... maybe even chashmere? Gorgeous none of the less!


----------



## SableSteel (Jun 22, 2019)

French Lop. They get this wool coat sometimes, comes from the recessive longhair gene (not desirable in show lines). 

American Fuzzy Lops come from the same gene, only on holland lops (so they max out at about 4 lbs). French Lops with long hair are considerably less common and have not been made into their own breed.


----------



## Zekeybun (Jun 22, 2019)

Mali Ellis said:


> Oh my gosh he's beautiful!! I'm thinking definitely something cross lop... maybe even chashmere? Gorgeous none of the less!


Well thank you! It definitely helps, I’ve been researching breeds to try and narrow down his coat type he’s shedding like CRAZY!


----------



## Zekeybun (Jun 22, 2019)

SableSteel said:


> French Lop. They get this wool coat sometimes, comes from the recessive longhair gene (not desirable in show lines).
> 
> American Fuzzy Lops come from the same gene, only on holland lops (so they max out at about 4 lbs). French Lops with long hair are considerably less common and have not been made into their own breed.



Well thank you for the response! That was my thought with the American Fuzzy- he’d be a genetic mutation for what I could find on their average size


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2019)

I had a French Lop that was almost as big, and he looked like he was going thru a constant shed--I mostly figured he was a mix but now I'm thinking not. He was our 3rd largest rescue and was so laid back.


----------



## ButterBall1123 (Jan 31, 2020)

Need help with mine to improve her diet! I’ve been searching every where and can’t find any on what breed she is. ( the last is when she was pregnant)


----------

